

Show HN: Crimsonti.de - aaronmarks
http://crimsonti.de/
A weekend project I hacked together.
======
pan69
A friend of mine had a similar idea but in the form of an iphone app. It was
going to be called iBleed. Didn't think it was a great idea back then either.

------
JonLim
I'm not sure how I should feel about this.

------
kang
I am sorry but I did not get it.

------
rhizome
No Joe Job protection?

------
audyyy
how about notafath.er?

~~~
aaronmarks
Unfortunately the nation of Eritrea does not offer domains through Godaddy,
and I wanted to get this up and online in a few hours.

